# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Laat en zwaar eten maakt niet dik

## FRANCOIS580

*Laat en zwaar eten maakt niet dik*

Wie een gezond gewicht nastreeft krijgt steeds te horen ‘s avonds laat niet teveel te eten, dat maakt alleen maar dikker. Die volkswijsheid die door iedereen werd overgenomen, zelfs door wetenschappers, blijkt uit de resultaten van een recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek niet meer dan een fabeltje. Die studie werd uitgevoerd aan het gerenomeerd Duits Instituut voor Humane Voeding onder leiding van voedingsdeskundige Gisela Olias. Het maakt volgens deze gerenomeerde wetenschappers zelfs niet uit wat en hoe laat je ‘s avonds eet. Met laat en zwaar eten is zelfs niet mis mee. Van waar deze toch wel opmerkelijke koerswijziging?

Wie met een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding en voldoende lichaamsbeweging zijn gezond streefgewicht nastreeft, kreeg steeds te horen dat hoe later en zwaarder je eet hoe gemakkelijker de kilo’s bij komen. En dat niet alleen, die extra verworven kilo’s aan lichaamsgewicht geraak je achteraf des te moeilijker weer kwijt. Ook wetenschappers waren er steeds van overtuigd dat wie ‘s avonds na negen uur eet, vlugger dik werd. Zij waren van oordeel dat de calorieën die ‘s avonds of zelfs kort voor het slapengaan opneemt, trager verteren en hoofdzakelijk als lichaamsvet worden opgeslagen. Niet dus zo blijkt nu uit het meest recente onderzoek dat aan het Duits Instituut voor Humane Voeding onder leiding van voedingsdeskundige Gosela Olias werd uitgevoerd.

*Eet overdag niet teveel…*
De timing en het tijdstip van je voedselinname heeft volgens de Duitse onderzoekers niet de minste negatieve invloed op je lichaamsgewicht. Daar is slechts één voorwaarde aan verbonden: je mag over de ganse dag gezien niet teveel calorieën naar binnen werken. Wie ‘s morgens veel eet en ‘s avonds honger heeft, nam evenveel calorieën op dan diegenen die hun voeding over de dag spreiden. Patiënten met overgewicht die hun avondmaaltijd over slaan zullen, in tegenstelling.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Wendy

Ik vind het zelf niet prettig om 's avonds nog laat te eten. Dan ga ik met een te volle maag slapen. De volgende ochtend heb ik dan ook zo'n hongerig gevoel. Terwijl als ik niets heb gesnaait 's avondslaat, kan ik 's ochtends het doen met fruit. Het zal voor iedereen wel anders zijn.

----------

